# best AMD 990FX motherboard for Bulldozer?



## erek (Oct 22, 2011)

i currently have an asus m4a89gtd pro usb3, but the bios doesn't yet support the Revision B2 retail release of the AMD FX processor, so i have to either wait for a new release bios or upgrade my motherboard...

would it be worth upgrading my motherboard from the 890GX/SB850 to the 990FX/SB950, or should i just wait for the next bios release from my asus?

what board would you guys recommend?  Asus Crosshair V Formula, ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional, or others?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 23, 2011)

Either of those are great choices. I do vote for the upgrade as your board is lacking in a few areas. Other than those two I would consider the GIGABYTE UD5 and UD7. The Asus Crosshair V is the king of the mountain for AMD though.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 23, 2011)

Definitely either the ASUS CHV or 990fx Fatal1ty


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 23, 2011)

I would (and did) go with the Crosshair V. You might want to add the Sabretooth as an option though, that board is sweet too.


----------



## erek (Oct 23, 2011)

is it really worth the money to upgrade my motherboard though? and could you please be more specific on how my current board is lacking in a few areas?  (my system specifications are the current rig)


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt it to upgrade. A better board can help performance over all.


----------



## erek (Oct 23, 2011)

i just wonder if Windows 7 will require a reinstall going from 890GX/SB850 -> 990FX/SB950?


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2011)

Not worth the upgrade. By the time a new bios comes out for your board, then possibly think about upgrading your CPU. You really aren't missing out on anything.


----------



## erek (Oct 23, 2011)

erek said:


> i currently have an asus m4a89gtd pro usb3, but the bios doesn't yet support the Revision B2 retail release of the AMD FX processor, so i have to either wait for a new release bios or upgrade my motherboard...
> 
> would it be worth upgrading my motherboard from the 890GX/SB850 to the 990FX/SB950, or should i just wait for the next bios release from my asus?
> 
> what board would you guys recommend?  Asus Crosshair V Formula, ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional, or others?





erocker said:


> Not worth the upgrade. By the time a new bios comes out for your board, then possibly think about upgrading your CPU. You really aren't missing out on anything.



well i already have the AMD FX 8120 in hand


----------



## Goodman (Oct 23, 2011)

Not worth spending more money IMO


erek said:


> well i already have the AMD FX 8120 in hand



Sorry! to hear that... even less worth spending
You should have gone with PIIx6 & keep your board that would be worth little money spend


----------



## erek (Oct 23, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Not worth spending more money IMO
> 
> 
> Sorry! to hear that... even less worth spending



yeah, i pre-ordered prior to launch and didn't know that the chip wouldn't work with my 890GX/SB850 Asus board because the Bulldozer bios for it was made for non-final revisions, so i have to wait for a newer bios to support Revision B2/retail Bulldozer


it did come in a nice metal tin can though... @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP2xKQJJ3is


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 23, 2011)

Does your board have the black socket or the white socket?
I thought the boards with the black socket were the only boards that would work and that the BIOS was already released for it...

As far as I found this is the revision to your board and your board will not support AM3+


----------



## erek (Oct 23, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Does your board have the black socket or the white socket?
> I thought the boards with the black socket were the only boards that would work and that the BIOS was already released for it...
> 
> As far as I found this is the revision to your board and your board will not support AM3+



my board is the "asus m4a89gtd pro usb3" ...not an asrock


specifically for the m4a89gtd pro usb3:

Beta Version 3017

Description	M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 3017 Test BIOS
For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do not update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!

File Size	1.14 (MBytes)


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 23, 2011)

there is still hope for bulldozer cpu's. it looks like microsoft is working on a patch for windows 7 that is said to improve overall performance for bulldozer, this is what Elric Phares from motherboards.org said. It is just rumours for now i guess...


----------



## Vincy Boy (Oct 23, 2011)

erek said:


> yeah, i pre-ordered prior to launch and didn't know that the chip wouldn't work with my 890GX/SB850 Asus board because the Bulldozer bios for it was made for non-final revisions, so i have to wait for a newer bios to support Revision B2/retail Bulldozer
> 
> 
> it did come in a nice metal tin can though... @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP2xKQJJ3is



At least there is something of worth in the package, the packaging.

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Enigma8750 (Oct 23, 2011)

I would say Sabertooth for the best bang for the buck


----------



## erek (Oct 23, 2011)

890gx v. 890fx isn't more than 5 fps difference in gaming performance, and 890fx v. 990fx is even less of difference (nearly identical gaming performance,) so there appears to be little reason to waste $220+ for a new motherboard for ~5 FPS gain unless someone can point out some more advantages for my CrossFireX 6970 setup that my 2 by 8x PCIe x16 lanes are insufficient? (my board limits each x16 PCIe lane to 8x when running in CrossFireX)


----------



## Enigma8750 (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the Option of having more than one 16 channel PCI e slot..  But that is just me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2011)

If you want to run any AM3+ CPU you need an 970 or higher board or a revised 890 series motherboard. 890 series are becoming short in supply though

990FX board Suggestions
AsRock 990FX Fatality
AsRock 990FX Extreme 4
Gigabyte UD3/5/7
Asus CH V.

I personally am liking the AsRock boards more than anything.


----------



## erek (Oct 23, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> If you want to run any AM3+ CPU you need an 970 or higher board or a revised 890 series motherboard. 890 series are becoming short in supply though
> 
> 990FX board Suggestions
> AsRock 990FX Fatality
> ...



you don't think ASUS won't release a bios update for the already pre-launch supported (via Beta bios) M4A89GTD Pro/USB3? it's the 890GX/SB850 motherboard that i own...


----------



## Enigma8750 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the ASRock board too but many people don't trust them so I don't usually recommend them but that is the one I have..  I have the 890FX and I love it.  But I am not a big benchmarker..  I am just keeping up with the future growth..  I wish I would have gone SandyBridges now..  2600K here I come.. Eventually.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2011)

erek said:


> you don't think ASUS won't release a bios update for the already pre-launch supported (via Beta bios) M4A89GTD Pro/USB3? it's the 890GX/SB850 motherboard that i own...



Does that board have a Black socket on it- if it does then it supports AM3+.


----------



## redeye (Oct 23, 2011)

*get the sabertooth...*

upgraded from a m3a32mvp-wifi, (790fx) to the sabertooth...  still using the 955be,
i find that the sabertooth is alot better, because i was able to use 1600ddr3 88824 with the 955. ( just do not upgrade the bios... i tried the new one and I had problems with the memory, went back to the original bios.

the usb ports will charge an ipad!.. (the back ports, and the usb3 ports.)

the "thermal radar" is an interesting feature on the MB.


----------



## erek (Oct 23, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does that board have a Black socket on it- if it does then it supports AM3+.



it's white: 
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A89GTD_PROUSB3/

it has a beta bios as i mentioned before from 4/11 for Bulldozer support, but apparently not the Revision B2


----------



## Goodman (Oct 23, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> there is still hope for bulldozer cpu's. it looks like microsoft is working on a patch for windows 7 that is said to improve overall performance for bulldozer, this is what Elric Phares from motherboards.org said. It is just rumours for now i guess...



Men! when are people going to stop spreading this rumor...?
If any "patch" or fix come out for the FX it wont be a miracle you will see very tiny little differences , if any?

It's like drivers updates most of the updates are for correcting bugs/crashes almost nothing on increase performance , it's not like the next Catalyst drivers will make my 6850 performs as a 6870 , i would get 1-3f/s at best but most likely just .5f/s & probably even less...

So yeah! keep on dreaming , one day you may realize that FX is what it is & nothing more...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2011)

AM3+ CPUs are 942 Pins AM3 CPUs are 941, the black socket is what you need.

I suspect the stepping to correct several issues less they do this with Piledriver


----------



## Super XP (Oct 24, 2011)

BOth the ASUS CHV or 990fx Fatal1ty are the best hands down, though the MSI looks nice too.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 24, 2011)

I bought the 990fx-ud5.  It seems pretty good so far.  I am still waiting on my 8120 but I have a 1090T in it and it runs 4.2 no probs.  I have 2815 HT which is pretty good and 265fsb.  

It seems pretty stable. and very oc-able.  It sticks to the old blue screen bios instead of the new graphical ones which was a surprise to me but at least I know my way around them.  The slots are well spaced and it has heaps of usb headers etc...  

Overall pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## Baam (Oct 24, 2011)

FX8120 works fine on a MSI 890FXA-GD65.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2011)

have any links confirming this because MSI dont have it listed as AM3+


----------



## Baam (Oct 24, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> have any links confirming this because MSI dont have it listed as AM3+



I am using it right now, Check cpu support list here.

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/890FXA-GD65.html#/?div=BIOS


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2011)

So u have a second machine. Cuz i see ur signature specs have a Gb board. Btw that msi board of yours black socket or white socket? Cuz i heard AM3+ Cpus have 942 pins where Am3 only has 941 unless if the Am3 socket is 942 pins (white socket). Im just trying to clear up confusion is all


----------



## Baam (Oct 24, 2011)

No second rig, just seeing if there was any difference with my old 890FX board vs the 990. The MSI board is a white socket. Not much difference other than the temps read lower then the 990. Maybe the extra pin was for better temp sensor?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Baam said:


> No second rig, just seeing if there was any difference with my old 890FX board vs the 990. The MSI board is a white socket. Not much difference other than the temps read lower then the 990. Maybe the extra pin was for better temp sensor?


 ok so bulldozer does fit the white socket without bending pins.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 24, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> So u have a second machine. Cuz i see ur signature specs have a Gb board. Btw that msi board of yours black socket or white socket? Cuz i heard AM3+ Cpus have 942 pins where Am3 only has 941 unless if the Am3 socket is 942 pins (white socket). Im just trying to clear up confusion is all



I'm fairly certain first gen BD doesn't have 942 pins but the 2nd gen will...
It was announced in one of those BS threads before BD was released..I'm thinking it was the thread about ASUS or MSI older chipsets that would support BD...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2011)

We shall see if The second stepping of bd or piledriver is 942 pins. Cuz amd should be moving to Fm2 late next year


----------



## Baam (Oct 24, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> I'm fairly certain first gen BD doesn't have 942 pins but the 2nd gen will...
> It was announced in one of those BS threads before BD was released..I'm thinking it was the thread about ASUS or MSI older chipsets that would support BD...



I would try to count the pins, but I would go cross eyed trying.


----------



## erek (Oct 24, 2011)

-- my chip


----------



## Super XP (Oct 24, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> So u have a second machine. Cuz i see ur signature specs have a Gb board. Btw that msi board of yours black socket or white socket? Cuz i heard AM3+ Cpus have 942 pins where Am3 only has 941 unless if the Am3 socket is 942 pins (white socket). Im just trying to clear up confusion is all


The Socket AM3+ has 942 pins and AM3 has 941 pins, so not sure how AMD does it but Bulldozer CPU's are mechanical compatible with Socket AM3 mobo's unless these Bulldozers are only 941 pins.


----------



## erek (Oct 24, 2011)

"Should have updated BIOSes for the CIVE/F by next week. HQ are workin' on it. Sorry for the delay!!" (with regard to retail Bulldozer support) -- Raja@ASUS/xtremesystems

,so hopefully the M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 gets support soon aswell...


----------



## suraswami (Oct 25, 2011)

curios, what will happen if I drop in a FX CPU in a MSI 790FX mobo socket?  Blank screen or smoke?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2011)

suraswami said:


> curios, what will happen if I drop in a FX CPU in a MSI 790FX mobo socket?  Blank screen or smoke?



I would say a black screen, but beyond that careful cuz of bending pins too, n I doubt FX has DDR 2 controller in it anymore


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 25, 2011)

erek said:


> "Should have updated BIOSes for the CIVE/F by next week. HQ are workin' on it. Sorry for the delay!!" (with regard to retail Bulldozer support) -- Raja@ASUS/xtremesystems
> 
> ,so hopefully the M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 gets support soon aswell...



Link please.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 25, 2011)

Baam said:


> I would try to count the pins, but I would go cross eyed trying.



A pic with BD showing the pins would work...Usually AMD only changes the pins where there are already gaps for the socket....


----------



## erek (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Link please.



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...V-890-boards&p=4980048&viewfull=1#post4980048


----------



## suraswami (Oct 25, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> I would say a black screen, but beyond that careful cuz of bending pins too, n I doubt FX has DDR 2 controller in it anymore



MSI 790FX is AM3.


----------



## Enigma8750 (Oct 25, 2011)

No..  not at all a fan of MSI..  They have a high Rate of RMA Returns but if you get a Good one they are really nice.


----------



## commission3r (Oct 25, 2011)

erek said:


> i just wonder if Windows 7 will require a reinstall going from 890GX/SB850 -> 990FX/SB950?



it wont b a problem
i've gone from 790fx raid setup to 990fx not needed to reinstall windows


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 25, 2011)

I went from an ASRock 870 Extreme3 to 990FX Fatal1ty without reinstalling windows.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 25, 2011)

That's Because your using the same drivers...It only gets tricky when you switch drivers...
Such as going from a AMD SB to a Marvell chipset...


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 25, 2011)

erek said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...V-890-boards&p=4980048&viewfull=1#post4980048




Hmmm...lets hope Raja@ASUS is right! I will not sell my CHIV ... one of the best boards I
have owned.....


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah SB7 - 9 is just die shrink and power features no real changes.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 25, 2011)

According to this: http://uk.asus.com/News/LUu0gNaMXLfTDBpP/  the CHIV is going to support BD

*BIOS Upgradable Supported AM3 models: 

AMD 890FX/SB850:  
*Crosshair IV Extreme 
*Crosshair IV Formula 
*M4A89TD PRO/USB3 
*M4A89TD PRO 
AMD 890GX/SB850:  
*M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 
*M4A89GTD PRO 

**Current BIOS update is a beta release. Please check the ASUS support site for continual updates.

***Upcoming ASUS M5A Series models (AM3+ socket with AMD 8-series chipsets):

AMD 880G 
M5A88-V EVO 
M5A88-M EVO 
M5A88-M 
AMD 870 
M5A87 
AMD 760G 
M5A78L 
M5A78L LE 
M5A78L-M/USB3 
M5A78L-M PLUS 
M5A78L-M LE 
M5A78L-M LX


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 25, 2011)

This says: SocketAM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+.......I starting to get a little bit dizzzzyyyy......


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2011)

suraswami said:


> MSI 790FX is AM3.



i recall 790 Coming with DDR 2 and DDR 3 but i doubt the FX CPU has a DDR2 Controller built in anymore


----------



## Woomack (Oct 26, 2011)

VulkanBros said:


> According to this: http://uk.asus.com/News/LUu0gNaMXLfTDBpP/  the CHIV is going to support BD



I'm not sure if they make it work as I.M.O.G.@OCF was contacting with their support testing betas and none of them is working so far ...
http://www.overclockers.com/live-benching-amd-fx-6100-bulldozer-liquid-nitrogen/


----------

